# Cheapest Replacement Key - 2012 LTZ



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Have you tried going to the dealership yet and seeing what their prices are before going with an OEM key? Just wondering, and that sucks to hear.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A replacement key for mine from the dealer, pre cut, was $45. Not a bad deal considering a replacement for my sisters Ford was $150. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## blueflippy (Nov 19, 2012)

Did you say/write $45 for a new keyfob, cut and programmed for an LT? Wow, where's this dealer? Mine wants $135 or so for a new keyfob (remote), cut and programmed.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Have you tried replacing the battery in the fob?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Hendrick Chevrolet in Cary, NC. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Key and cut was less than $40 at the dealer. They have the machine to do it. Since was a warrenty job, free to me.


----------



## 007Cruze (Jun 26, 2013)

I recently purchased an uncut blank transponder key from a seller on ebay for $20.00. My local locksmith has a machine for making the duplicate and charged me $20.00 for the cut. After programming it myself, it works like a charm. Here is the link to the seller: New Uncut 2010 2013 GM High Security Transponder Key Flip Key Replacement | eBay


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

007Cruze said:


> I recently purchased an uncut blank transponder key from a seller on ebay for $20.00. My local locksmith has a machine for making the duplicate and charged me $20.00 for the cut. After programming it myself, it works like a charm. Here is the link to the seller: New Uncut 2010 2013 GM High Security Transponder Key Flip Key Replacement | eBay


How do you program it yourself


----------



## mockswede (Oct 9, 2012)

good idea! CR2032. I am looking to add two more to avoid this problem.


----------



## mockswede (Oct 9, 2012)

most ebay sellers have instructions with them - not always easy - just saying for doing this with 4 Honda keys.


----------

